# 5 month old puppy



## Xeph

5 month old bitch 

These are two different frees stack shots. She set herself up. I have not touched her.


----------



## robinhuerta

Is this your new puppy?
BEAUTIFUL pigment...wow!


----------



## Lakl

I don't know anything about critiquing, but she is beautiful!


----------



## lorihd

beautiful girl !


----------



## istie

she looks to have lovely bone, i am not a fan of her top line in the first picture it looks like she has a dip just before her croup starts.
Lovely prosternum

Good luck with her


----------



## LaRen616

Very pretty girl!!!


----------



## RocketDog

Gorgeous. Nice that she did it herself. Is she going to be a coatie?


----------



## Xeph

She is not a coat  All of my dogs are trained to stack on their own.



> i am not a fan of her top line in the first picture it looks like she has a dip just before her croup starts.


I agree. She's a bit long, and I think she's a bit soft over the loin right now. We're starting to do core exercises to strengthen her center


----------



## iBaman

Super long, yes. But at only 5 months, she has time to get some legs on her. but don't listen to me, I'm super inexperienced =]


----------



## Xeph

Thank you for the kind comments thus far. I know she's not what most of you are used to looking at 

Lots of things I love about this girl myself?

Pigment and color. Very strong and rich. Very happy with her type. Much stronger underjaw than what my Mogwai has, and skull shape is beautiful. I would like a slightly wider muzzle.

Very, VERY happy with her bone. Nice and substantial, not flimsy and wispy. A bitch should be feminine, but not fragile, and I feel she fits the bill in that regard.

I do love that nice high wither. Back is a little soft (as mentioned) at present. Core exercises should help that a bit.

She has BEAUTIFULLY tight feet! I am such a foot freak, and do not like splayed, flat feet. This little girl has very well arched toes, pads are firm and dark. Her pasterns are also excellent. She is not down on them, nor does she collapse on them. Her ligamentation is better than Mirada's.

Her rear is mellowing out, which pleases me, as I do find her to be a bit overdone. I don't think she could use more front, just a bit less rear. Upper arm could be longer, shoulder layback is nice.

I would like to see her neck set a bit more forward (her neck is a bit too upright). This is not uncommon in the lines.

Ears are up and strong. Her left ear still droops a little when she's tired, but it does not drop fully. She is just finishing teething (dentition looks to be full).

Here's a pic of her on pavement (this is a couple weeks old), so you can see her feet


----------



## spiritsmom

She doesn't look as long in the picture you just posted - looks more balanced there so she must have just lengthened herself in the self stacks up above. Lovely feet - I am super jealous! Very nice girl, love her head and profile!


----------



## trudy

she is looking great, so hard to tell with pups for sure how they will turn out, but she should turn out very nice..Will you be showing her yourself?? and doing obedience and herding?? Is she the replacement for your other girl, so hard to get a pup, love and train and do all then find out something wrong, we aren't all able to rehome, nor have unlimited numbers...Can she or your other female do Straus's job?? as service dog?? or are you still looking for that too?? 

What is this girl's pedigree?? I will enjoy following pics and we can compare how she and my Storm grow and mature, and hope for success and health for both


----------



## Xeph

> Will you be showing her yourself?? and doing obedience and herding??


Yes to all of the above  Herding, unfortunately, will have to wait until $$$ is better



> Is she the replacement for your other girl


No. I'm setting up an appointment to spay Mogwai, though, and after that, I'm just going to let it be. Don't think I really want a replacement for her.

The neighbor boy across the street is interested in exhibition, so once the breeder signs off of Mogwai, I'll get his name on her, and he can use her as a juniors dog.



> Can she or your other female do Straus's job?? as service dog?? or are you still looking for that too??


No. They are not suitable animals for the work. I have a puppy on the way in a few months 



> What is this girl's pedigree??


She and Mirada are loosely related through the sire side of the puppy's pedigree.

She is an Achilles granddaughter (dam side)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1319921


----------



## Xeph

Here are a couple more pics from yesterday  These first two pics are free stacks. The last is hand set.


----------



## jaggirl47

Jackie, she is beautiful! Good to see you online because I haven't talked to you in awhile.


----------



## Xeph

I know!! Geez, WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN!?!??!


----------



## Xeph

New pics today

Hand set









Free stack









Free stack


----------



## istie

Moving shots are nice, but i am concerned that you have her running next to a bike at 5mo
isnt that a little young? and potentially damaging to her joints?


----------



## Xeph

She was only run next to the bike for these stills, and it ended up being about a total of 2 minutes. It was her first time doing it. She's a lazy mover, and I needed her to pick up her speed a bit.

For her regular exercise she just free runs currently


----------



## cliffson1

Jackie, how is her temperament? Will that also be one of her nice points in the ring?


----------



## PaddyD

Beauty. Nice back, straight, not rounded.
Feminine but nice bone. Great pigment. Steep croup? or camera angle.
Nice front and rear. Expect she will have a stronger back
with regular exercise.
I don't see why she can't get some trotting exercise at this age as
long as it isn't overdone.
She might get leggy for a while at 6-7 months.


----------



## Xeph

> Jackie, how is her temperament?


Excellent. Steady and thoughtful. However, she, like Mirada, is also dog reactive, which I REALLY dislike, and I'm working on it early.

And again, like Mirada, it's only on leash. Insecurity, maybe? Not sure how to read her.

She's pushy, but not as pushy as Mirada. Very cocky puppy (which I wish would translate into her motion...lazy mover).

Would like stronger drives, but I think she's going to be really slow to "wake up". We're doing drive building every day.

Very social bitch. Likes attention. Been taking her to schutzhund club to expose her to various things. Prey drive is nil right now :-/ But, that's what drive building is for, see if it's in there buried deep somewhere.

I have no fear of this bitch folding when approached in ring. She can already be stacked and gone over with me standing in front, and she will not move. At 5 months, I'm very happy with that.


----------



## cliffson1

Keep the good exposure happening....Good Luck!!


----------



## Xeph

Will do  Have my new SDP arriving next week as well, and he will be getting equally much exposure (aka, a "ridiculous" amount).

I do work very very hard with my dogs to make sure they're safe and sociable animals. I'm not looking for Goldens (no thank you), but I do like it that my dogs can be comfortable in social situations.

The first time I took Wesson to handling class, if she wasn't being worked, she was sitting or laying quietly and watching. She was completely unstressed, body was relaxed and loose, and she turned her head slowly as she watched everything, rather than darting about.

Another GSD troupe came in, much older than my girl, and they had to be "run down" in the next ring over to get them under control. They came in stressed, and left stressed.

I was extremely proud of how well my (then) 3 month old puppy handled a new environment with so much going on.


----------



## dogfaeries

She's lovely!! Can I have her?


----------



## dogfaeries

Xeph said:


> Will do
> 
> Another GSD troupe came in, much older than my girl, and they had to be "run down" in the next ring over to get them under control. They came in stressed, and left stressed.
> 
> I was extremely proud of how well my (then) 3 month old puppy handled a new environment with so much going on.



That's why we all take our puppies to handling class when they are babies, too! We usually have a boatload of GSDs of all ages there (well, it's run by the GSD club, so that's why  ). As well as several corgis, assorted toy poodles, and a couple of the cutest bull terrier puppies _ever_. 

When my girls were young puppies, we also took them every week to class. Carly has always had a problem being crated and having other dogs walk by her. She barks like a maniac at them. Take her out of the crate, and she is just fine with them. She has really improved though. I toss treats in her crate when a dog goes by without her having a fit. 

Sage, on the other hand, spends most of her time at training when she's not in the ring, either sprawled on her side on the floor, or trying to climb into a chair (she LOVES chairs). 

What's this little girl's name? I think I missed it!


----------



## Xeph

> What's this little girl's name?


Mana's 5 Cents for Advice Marcato "Wesson"



> When my girls were young puppies, we also took them every week to class


I wish more people would. The horrific manners and super stressed behavior that is accepted by many (not all, but many) in the American ring bothers me. A LOT. The amount of people that don't know the difference between a stressed dog and an overly excited dog is ludicrous.


----------



## dogfaeries

I've seen a few skittery shepherds at the shows, but luckily not very many. Neither of mine act like golden retrievers, but they certainly are friendly enough to strangers. 

We did have a judge not too long ago, though, that was freaking out a lot of the dogs. When she called each dog out individually to come up to her, she keep swooping in over their heads, at the same time she was taking her arms and making a scooping motion with them. It was the weirdest thing. Plus with her flowy outfit, it startled more than a few dogs, including Carly, who gave her a "what the h#@!" look, and jumped back. She recovered quickly, but I found it annoying that the judge was such a doofus. I don't know. Maybe she was intentionally trying to be weird. She was a collie judge. Maybe collies like that sort of thing, LOL.

My dogs have manners at ringside. Sage stands there and basically minds her own business. Carly gets bored easily, and so we have to do some sits, downs, and hand shakes to keep her brain busy.


----------



## istie

Xeph said:


> She was only run next to the bike for these stills, and it ended up being about a total of 2 minutes. It was her first time doing it. She's a lazy mover, and I needed her to pick up her speed a bit.
> 
> For her regular exercise she just free runs currently


Was just wondering 
Good luck with her


----------



## cliffson1

@ dogfaieries....maybe the judge was sly like a fox. A nice passive way of assessing nerve strength within the confines of the ring. I kinda like the idea.


----------



## Xeph

> Was just wondering


Nothing wrong with wondering


----------



## dogfaeries

cliffson1 said:


> @ dogfaieries....maybe the judge was sly like a fox. A nice passive way of assessing nerve strength within the confines of the ring. I kinda like the idea.


It _would_ be a good idea, but the woman was kind of old and dotty, so I really think she wasn't doing it with that purpose in mind, LOL! 

I totally agree that our dogs should be able to keep it together if someone is acting weird. :crazy: Carly is barely two, and I was surprised that she jumped back. I think she thought that crazy woman was going to scoop her up! Like I said, she recovered quickly, and was her usual steady self when she the judge went over her. 

Sorry, Jackie, didn't mean to hijack your thread!!


----------



## nikkiscriv

:wub: Beautiful girl. I LOVE her head and profile - she'll be breathtaking


----------



## TankGrrl66

ASL dog?

Excellent bone. Good pigment. Nice expression. Good prosternum. I like her shoulder and withers. Front legs are nice. Her face is pretty, and does not look too refined or snipey like a lot of the show dogs. Her ears tip out a bit but are not huge. She has a white spot (so what though). 

Her back looked too steep in the first photos, but I looked at the 2nd group and didn't see the same problem (not a level back). It looked fine there. Her croup is good if a bit steep. IMO her rear legs are overdone, but I suppose it is alright as long as she retains working function and is not cow-hocked.


----------

